# Is there a set of questions that can help me determine my type?



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I will continue reading more about cognitive functions before I'm 100% sure, though I am leaning towards ENTJ now. Do ENTJs usually make rules for others? I've always done that since I was a kid. When my cousins and I had our 'cousin's club' (we were really young then), I made all kinds of rules so other cousins wouldn't be able to join(one of them being, only first cousins were allowed to join). That rule made sure that only 4 of us would be in the club as our other cousins were in their 20s by then so obviously they wouldn't join our kiddie club lol. I also made some house rules. For example, there's a couch in my house that everyone likes to sit on. So, if my sister gets up from the couch to get a drink of water, I may sit on the couch. However, if one of my parents had asked my sister to do something while she was sitting on the couch, I may not sit on it even though she has gotten up, as she had to do so because it was an order.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

I apologize for the misleading criteria for determining Ti vs Te, it seemed to make sense to me.

I think we can agree that you use Ni/Se>Ne/Si and you use Thinking>Feeling

Now we need to determine Ti/Fe vs Fi/Te

Since my practical understanding of Ti/Te seems to not be that useful, how about we try to see Fi vs Fe

Fe will mean you are responsive to group relations to some extent. Even an ISTP with inferior Fe, deep inside they care about what other people want.

Fi will mean you do believe that there is a "right thing to do". An ENTJ with inferior Fi, deep inside have a set of values that they just have to follow because it's the "right thing".


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I think in this case Fe would describe me more. I was just wondering if the following is Fe/Fi

I tend to have strong feelings towards :
-the fur industry/anything to do with animal abuse
-I always debate with others about 'equality' because I feel like many of my female friends want equality and yet they expect to be placed on a pedestal and be treated better simply because they are women, which I think is absolute rubbish.
-The bias of the law towards women.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> -the fur industry/anything to do with animal abuse


That does sound like Fe. Fi would usually express these kind of feelings for a specific animal that has been tortured. It's Fe that tends to care about all animals.



accualiizdolan said:


> -I always debate with others about 'equality' because I feel like many of my female friends want equality and yet they expect to be placed on a pedestal and be treated better simply because they are women, which I think is absolute rubbish.
> -The bias of the law towards women.


I do both of these. Te is objective logic. It hates bias with a passion.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Thanks everyone! I will continue reading more about cognitive functions before I'm 100% sure, though I am leaning towards ENTJ now. Do ENTJs usually make rules for others? I've always done that since I was a kid. When my cousins and I had our 'cousin's club' (we were really young then), I made all kinds of rules so other cousins wouldn't be able to join(one of them being, only first cousins were allowed to join). That rule made sure that only 4 of us would be in the club as our other cousins were in their 20s by then so obviously they wouldn't join our kiddie club lol. I also made some house rules. For example, there's a couch in my house that everyone likes to sit on. So, if my sister gets up from the couch to get a drink of water, I may sit on the couch. However, if one of my parents had asked my sister to do something while she was sitting on the couch, I may not sit on it even though she has gotten up, as she had to do so because it was an order.



Fried Eggz : Is this Te too?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't say absolutely, but I made mean/stupid rules a lot when I was a child just to gain an advantage, so it could be.

When I was a kid, I would always take charge of games and if I couldn't win a game, I would change the rules so that I would win it. I was a prick.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

In contrast I'd be upset (sometimes cry) when I lost and try even harder. I wanted to win within the system. If I changed the rules, I wouldn't be happy with the way I won; if I were to feel satisfied with winning any other way I'd be lying to myself because I hadn't really proven anything. I needed to win within the system and be able to do so over and over again to send a message about my abilities.


When I tried over and over again and kept losing, I'd feel that the world is unfair. The world is inherently unfair and bias existed towards everybody. This made me very unhappy.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I would never change the rules in order to win. I think it's unfair.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

By the way, how accurate are the cognitive functions tests? I always get either ENTP,INTP or INTJ on those. My three most developed functions are always Ne,Ni and Ti and the three least developed functions are always Te,Fe and Fi. Just took it again today.


Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.15
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.88
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.85
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || 0.22

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

Cognitive Function tests are not very accurate imo


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> By the way, how accurate are the cognitive functions tests?


The simple answer is this; you can't have high Ne and high Ni. That's how inaccurate cognitive function tests are. I have always scored Ti dominant on CF tests. It is curious that you have scored low Te though. Even ENTPs would normally score highly on Te.

If they were accurate, you'd have Dominant at 9ish, Aux at 8ish, Tert at 6ish and Inferior at 4ish; everything else would be less than 1.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Is it true that ENTPs argue just for the heck of it? Because when I argue, I take it very seriously and I'm hellbent on proving that I am right. I also get quite angry and irritated if the person presents their points without evidence and still insists that they are right.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't want to speak for ENTPs, but I'm pretty sure that is the case. Ne likes all kinds of ideas, and Ti loves to make them logically consistent.



accualiizdolan said:


> I also get quite angry and irritated if the person presents their points without evidence and still insists that they are right.


lol. I got myself in trouble with a Fe user for doing this a few days ago. My irritation resulted in rude sarcasm.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

An idiot I was arguing with said that there were more deaths in WW1 than WW2, and when I told him that it is untrue, and even provided links to reliable historical websites, he said that he still chooses to believe that WW1 had more casualties because his friend's dad told him so and according to him, that person is a "very knowledgeable person". Oh sorry, didn't realise that your friend's dad is a fucking walking encyclopaedia.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

IDK if we are still typing but I'm still leaning toward a Ti/Fe over Te/Fi → xSTP


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

After reading more about the functions, I think I could be an ENTJ. I tend to use Ni a lot(I'm constantly envisioning how things could be, how I could improve myself, and I tend to think of various ways a conversation can develop, that's why I think a lot before I say something) so I think I have it as either my dominant or auxiliary function(which is why I don't think I'm an ESTP). I don't think I have Se as my dominant or auxiliary function, as I'm not a doer and I don't 'act in the momen'. I overthink things too much, but I do have a really good memory when it comes to concrete details, so I think I may have it as my tertiary function. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it still comes down to Ti/Fe vs Fi/Te. I don't think I've heard yet how you personally relate to what you've read about the two. You've only responded to our attempts to type you and you should take those with a grain of salt.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I find that I relate a bit more to Te/Fi than Ti/Fe, although I do relate to some aspects of Ti. I was watching a few videos on Youtube by a user called EJ Arendee and he was talking about how Ti users make connections about systems, for example the realisation that all TJs have Te as either a dominant or secondary function. I was able to make some of those connections(for example, when I found out that stressed ENTPs act like INTJs, I figured that when someone from a particular personality type is stressed, they act like the personality type that has the same middle letters but the other two letters change. That being said, I visited some Te/Ti forums and I think I relate a lot to Te. The part that made me doubt that I could be an ENTJ is regarding their bossiness/how they can be really controlling. I am not bossy at all, and after frequenting some forums, I found that there are ENTJs who aren't bossy too, and I was able to relate to many things on the board.

Furthermore, I visited some ENTP forums too and I get what Uglier Betty was saying about ENTPs having a certain type of post on these boards. I really don't think I'm an ESTP either because personally I don't think I have Se as a dominant/auxiliary function. The ESTPs I know in real life are very action-oriented and most of them are daredevils while I am not. I find that they are able to react quickly in situations whereas I tend to freeze for a while and I need a moment to think. I am also constantly planning for the future and one of my ESTP friends asked me, "Don't you ever live in the moment?". That really got me thinking, and I realise that most of the time I don't. The only time I do so is when I'm enjoying some sort of sensation for a short period of time(riding or a roller coaster or enjoying that feeling in your gut when a plane descends)

I know we're typing based on functions here but another thing got me thinking about the J/P dichotomy. Recently I went on a holiday with four friends and all of them were perceivers(an INTP, ENFP,ESFP and an ESTP). I was quite ticked off because nothing was planned in advance! They would just wake up and decide what they wanted to do that morning. I am quite a messy person, but this only applies to places like my desk/bedroom. These friends would eat biscuits, and they wouldn't tie up the packet and I was like wtf?! I know this sounds really whiny, but the fact that the whole holiday was too 'laid back' annoyed me a little. I had got on well with the INTP initially(he's the ENFP's cousin, so I didn't know him that well at first) because we had similar interests, but his laziness(refusing to wake up in the morning although we had to be at the water park at a certain time), and lack of table manners(chomping loudly while eating food, and eating with his mouth open)got to me. So, although I may be lazy sometimes, I think being around Perceivers makes me realise that I may be a Judger.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> So, although I may be lazy sometimes, I think being around Perceivers makes me realise that I may be a Judger.


I despise this area of MBTI, and Socionics. People are classified as a judger/rational or a perceiver/irrational when it's not that black and white. Everyone is a shade of grey. Yeah, ENTJs favour Te judging, but Ni and Se are both perceiving functions.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I see. I think I could be an ENTJ though, I'll read more about the cognitive functions before coming to a conclusion. Do Te doms tend to 'classify' things in their head. For example, I have some sort of system in my head where I loosely group my friends according to the food pyramid. Acquaintances= carbohydrates, best friends= fats(and everything else in between). This makes it easier for me in case I'm having a party where I can only call a limited amount of friends. 
eg:
20 friends = People from the 'fats' category and some from people from the fish/poultry category


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I posted two short videos recently, do my facial expressions/mannerisms seem more ENTP or ENTJ?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> I posted two short videos recently, do my facial expressions/mannerisms seem more ENTP or ENTJ?


I vaguely recall your username. Your enneagram typing suggests you are an ExFJ.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> I vaguely recall your username. Your enneagram typing suggests you are an ExFJ.


I'm guessing you're yeghor from typology central? (since grehoy is an anagram of yeghor) I'm not an Fe dom, and that has been discussed numerous times on the post on typology central, and the other members all agreed that the whole correlation between enneagram and mbti type isn't accurate. Most ENTPs on this forums are 3s or 7s, and many ENTJs are 3s too. Are you saying that they have all been mistyped, and despite showing rather low Fe, they are all Fe doms too?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> I'm guessing you're yeghor from typology central? (since grehoy is an anagram of yeghor) I'm not an Fe dom, and that has been discussed numerous times on the post on typology central, and the other members all agreed that the whole correlation between enneagram and mbti type isn't accurate. Most ENTPs on this forums are 3s or 7s, and many ENTJs are 3s too. Are you saying that they have all been mistyped, and despite showing rather low Fe, they are all Fe doms too?


Yes.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I may be new to this and I try to learn more about it every day, but since I am definitely NOT an Fe dom, and I definitely am a 3w4, I think it's a load of tosh.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Well, I may be new to this and I try to learn more about it every day, but since I am definitely NOT an Fe dom, and I definitely am a 3w4, I think it's a load of tosh.


Do you relate to this?



> COMPETITIVE ACHIEVER
> The Need to Succeed
> 
> Brief Overview: THREEs want to be competent, efficient, accomplished, and dynamic. Most importantly, they want to be good at what they do and to look good doing it. Under stress, they may be self-promoting, self-deceptive, and overly competitive. At their best, they are confident, motivated, and productive.
> ...


THREE | Defunct Blog


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Do you relate to this?
> 
> 
> 
> THREE | Defunct Blog


Yes I do. I went to the website and this part describes me very well :

4 Wing – “The Professional” (Seeking Image & Identity)
May be slightly less image-conscious or project an image that is more implicit and subtle. FOUR wing brings a degree of introversion. May measure themselves more by their creations, artistic or social. Tend to compete with themselves first more than with other people. High side brings the motivation and ability to work on oneself. May accomplish everything they set out to do materially, then embark on a path of self-analysis. Artistic explorations or teaching possible. Will still like a challenge, but thoughtful, intuitive or humanistic concerns of prime interest. The low side of this wing can bring a haunted, self-tormented quality or a haughty, competitive pretentiousness. Might be snobs or accuse critics of being too plebian to appreciate them. Cool, hard shell. In private, can lapse into FOURish self-questioning and melodrama. Instability and moodiness can be factors. Unrealistic grandiosity.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Yes I do. I went to the website and this part describes me very well :
> 
> 4 Wing – “The Professional” (Seeking Image & Identity)
> May be slightly less image-conscious or project an image that is more implicit and subtle. FOUR wing brings a degree of introversion. May measure themselves more by their creations, artistic or social. Tend to compete with themselves first more than with other people. High side brings the motivation and ability to work on oneself. May accomplish everything they set out to do materially, then embark on a path of self-analysis. Artistic explorations or teaching possible. Will still like a challenge, but thoughtful, intuitive or humanistic concerns of prime interest. The low side of this wing can bring a haunted, self-tormented quality or a haughty, competitive pretentiousness. Might be snobs or accuse critics of being too plebian to appreciate them. Cool, hard shell. In private, can lapse into FOURish self-questioning and melodrama. Instability and moodiness can be factors. Unrealistic grandiosity.


Enneagram is described as a feeler type at the beginning. 3s seek approval of others.

How do you expect others to approve you and for what qualities of you?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Enneagram is described as a feeler type at the beginning. 3s seek approval of others.
> 
> How do you expect others to approve you and for what qualities of you?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Just because it is described as a feeler type at the beginning, that doesn't mean everyone who's a 3 is an Fe dom too. I rarely seek the approval of others, but I do feel pleased when my efforts are acknowledged my superiors or people whom I respect.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Just because it is described as a feeler type at the beginning, that doesn't mean everyone who's a 3 is an Fe dom too. I rarely seek the approval of others, but I do feel pleased when my efforts are acknowledged my superiors or people whom I respect.


Who do you consider to be your superior and respect?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I'm still a student, lecturers who excel in their field and are intellectuals. This may seem arrogant but even as a kid, I was rather dismissive of teachers who were not good at their job/didn't possess general knowledge outside the subject they taught.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Since I'm still a student, lecturers who excel in their field and are intellectuals. This may seem arrogant but even as a kid, I was rather dismissive of teachers who were not good at their job/didn't possess general knowledge outside the subject they taught.


How do you discern between a goıd and bad teacher?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

1. That video typing thing stretches my willingness to accept the legitimacy of the MBTI system lol

2. I think it is now well established that you are most likely, with little doubt an ENTJ


----------

